# SS African Mercury (1956) of Farrell Lines



## needadditionalinformation (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anybody have any details (beyond standard specs) or recollections of this ship, or her sisters (African(s) Comet, Mercury, Dawn & Meteor, Neptune & Sun)? I know they're all in gov't mothballs, but not much else. Also, as they and USLs' American Challenger class were designed by Gibs & Cox, did they have the same powerplant (most numbers are the same)? my pic. of her is here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/61316/cat/500/ppuser/5164


----------

